# IFAA fan target order of rotation of shoot positions.



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have have had a browse through the IFAA rules and understand that first pair on first 14 shoot as second pair on following 14, and that left on first 14 then shoots as right from after then. But somehow i have missed what happens on the fan. Hope somebody can give a short reply to my question below.

For the fan on the first 14, is it the first pair shooting from the left 2 pegs at the left target or is it the 2 left side shooters who take the left target from the left 2 pegs. Then who shoots from where on the fan on the second 14/ (or from 15)?

Thanks and happy shooting.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Are you talking the 35yd fan on the field round? I believe IFAA rules work same as NFAA for that fan. In which case you shoot 1 arrow from each of the 4 shooting positions. IF the targets are side by side the left 2 shooting positions should be shot at the left side target and the right 2 shooting positions should be shot at the target on the right. IF the targets are "stacked" one on top of the other, then the 2 archers who are up first should shoot 1 arrow from each of the shooting positions, all into the bottom target. Second pair up shoot all 4 of their arrows into the top target. Technically, at least in NFAA, if the fan positions are spaced out wide enough all 4 archers can shoot at the same time and there is no rule in terms of who should be starting from which shooting position. Hopefully someone familiar with IFAA rules can confirm or dispute any difference between IFAA and NFAA for the 35yd fan.

>>-------->


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks CHPro, yes the 35yard fan on the IFAA field round is what i'm asking about, with the 4 pegs and 2 x 50cm target faces side by side.
It is the starting positions that has me confused.
Thanks again.


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

When shooting four across on a fan, we always start out in the same position we otherwise would shoot four across on 40cm targets targets: from left to right...upper left, lower left, lower right, upper right.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

minnie3 said:


> Thanks CHPro, yes the 35yard fan on the IFAA field round is what i'm asking about, with the 4 pegs and 2 x 50cm target faces side by side.
> It is the starting positions that has me confused.
> Thanks again.


Usually what my group does on the fans (35 field, 28, 32, and 36 hunter) is this: the "first two" shooters take position first, and I like the left shooter to take the furthest left stake, the right shooter the third from left. This way, these archers will shoot two arrows at the same target (from their starting peg and their second peg) before needing to change to the other target. 

Then IF there is room for the other two shooters to be on the line at the same time, they take the two vacant pegs.

Doing it this way helps on the hunter 28 and 32 so the "first two" can remember they've got the bottom targets and the "second two" have the top target.

And rotating across the pegs, I like to rotate left to right, when the archer gets done with the rightmost peg, they cross behind the other archers and take the leftmost peg. Works pretty neat.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------

